# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  sightseeing and all the other stuf in amsterdam

## Dutch Baka

Amsterdam is the capital of the Netherlands with its 800.000 citizens. the city is well know for its Red light district, the drugs, the Canal houses, and many more.

here are some things that you can do in Amsterdam, etc etc.

*The red light district*

the red light district is right in the centre of Amsterdam, there are a lot of nice cafe's , porn cinema's , and CHINA TOWN. so why do they call it the red light district??? because there are prostitution womanfs behind glass door, with red lights above them... and its all LEGAL ( so people who are out of sex to long  :Poh:  ) its great to walk around in day time, just to see people going in, looking for good looking girls ( there are really some girls, that look like models... but some of them are well just not that good looking... yeah like that ) , or to feel the special atmosphere there is!!!!
 

*Canal houses*

Amsterdam has a lot of canals and next to the canals are the Canal houses ( duh...) this houses are mostly around 400-300 years old, and are almost never the same. different colours, different roofs.. the houses are pretty expensive ( starts from around a million to buy ) to see an inside of the houses, and more info about it please look here . Anne frank also lived in a canal house!!! once a year there is a Monumental day in the Netherlands and around 600 old historical houses are open for visit.. also in Amsterdam( 10-11 September)



* Museums*
Amsterdam also have a lot of museums, from the sex museum to the van gogh!! there is one main place for museums and that is on the museum squire ( its not really a squire just a big area with grass around it...) in this area lays the RIJKSMUSEUM , the museum has the world famous THE NIGHT WATCH from Rembrandt, and many other famous paintings, and objects 
. also there is the Van Gogh ( donft need an introduction i think) , diamond museums ( please donft bring your wife here!!!!!! or donft bring your credit card with you haha) . in the rest of the city there are many other museums, sex museum, science museum, historical museum, Jewish museum, V.O.C museum. and many more

 
Rijksmuseum on museum squire

*Coffee shops*
Amsterdam is the capital of coffee shops, you can get a cup at coffee at most of them, but mainly you can only buy here MARIHUANA, hash, pod, weed, what ever you want to call it.. and it is legal to use it!!!! just donft bring it home with you of course... you can try to bring some seeds with you, and plant it in your garden... mmm donft do it excualy... it is legal to have marihuana plants inside your garden here ( i believe it was 3-6 plants) .. the joints that you can buy here are not that expensive and some shops have some good stuf!!!! want to know more about the Amsterdam coffee shops go here 

also there are smart shops, where you can buy the same stuf, and other things like pado's etc ( btw.. XTC , GHB, SPEED, etc are not legal here.. but Ifm sure you can find it somewhere if you want to try... i havnt)


*Sports*
Amsterdam is the home of the soccer club AJAX, and of the football team Admirals.. Ajax have won the Dutch league for 20 times, and won many international prices .. with the European cup in 1995 , and world cup also in that year. the Admirals have won the European bowl last month, and it is really fun to look at some games of this 2 sports.. also there is an icehockey, basketball, and a baseball team!!



* Shopping*
There are many shopping streets in Amsterdam, from international clothes stores , to little cute store's. the main shopping streets are the Kalverstreet, and the Damrak. this is right in the middle of the centre of Amsterdam!


of course does Amsterdam have many other great things, but then this post would be too long!!!! here are some photo's of the city

 
 


I hope you guys and girls like my city, and come and visit me some day!!!! 

Greetings Dave

----------


## Mycernius

I might take a day trip to Amsterdam some time this summer. I feel like I need to go abroad this year.  :Cool:  (Canal, Dave, not canel. Yes, I know English spelling is a bugger  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Timsan

Question.

What is to prevent people from contracting AIDs/customers giving AIDs to the prostitutes?

----------


## bossel

> Question.
> 
> What is to prevent people from contracting AIDs/customers giving AIDs to the prostitutes?


Answer:
Use condoms!

----------


## misa.j

Cool, Dave! Those are very interesting pictures of your country. I love seeing pictures of different coutries, thanks so much for sharing them.

I would love to visit the museums, seems like a great experience.
I heard about those cafes, but actually seeing inside is pretty strange. They seem to be well-equiped, though.

----------


## Dutch Baka

thanks misa, hope you come over to europe some day then!!!! they have so much stuff in that cafe's you can choose from 40 kinds of maruhana sometimes.. SPACE CAKE.. cake with inside drugs.. i havnt tried it yet.. but i hope to do someday,,, i was thinking about introducing, Drug donuts in america LOL.. or Space BRownies

----------


## Miss_apollo7

This is one cool introduction to Amsterdam D.B.!!!!  :Cool:

----------

